# Evening Duck Hunting



## KILLDUX (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wondering how many of you guys take the time to hunt in the afternoon? Also how do your tactics change from a morning hunt to a afternoon hunt? I usually hunt the afternoons as much as the mornings. Duck season is way to short to stay at home even in the evening. The hunting can be pretty good if we have a real nasty day and it gets dark before legal shooting hours are over. I have also found that it is a great way to scout for the next mornings hunt. I would like to see if any one has any good tips.


----------



## rspringer (Nov 6, 2008)

Some days I won't leave the water but for a hour or so.


----------



## muddy_feet (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing like roost shooting woodies.....before legal time of course.


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually dont hunt evenings unless I'm out of state. Aint worth it to me


----------



## Dmealer (Nov 6, 2008)

Being in Georgia it has been my experience that hunting in the evening usually will run the birds out of your hole. I will not hunt private holes in the eveing until the last week of the season. Now out west is totally different.


----------



## d_white (Nov 6, 2008)

If I have a couple of spots nailed down for the next morning then I will sometimes set up in the afternoon.  If not them I'm riding.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning man myself, however I do have a place that I am thinking of shooting during the afternoon.

Truthfully though, the only reason I am planning on hunting it in the afternoon is because it is on the way home from work.


----------



## duckcrazy (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Matt, I thought you was going to find us a new pic to look at. What's the hold up? Tebow is killing me.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 6, 2008)

Afternoon shoots are good on creeks and rivers and usually it's woodies. At least that's my experience.


----------



## BigBeaver (Nov 6, 2008)

All evening hunts that I have ever been apart of have been nothing more than a temptation to shoot after legal time.  Also I think that it can really screw up a roosting spot.  I hunt the mornings pretty close to the roost, so the last thing I want to do is send those ducks to bed somewhere else.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 6, 2008)

Where do yall go to roost hunt. I just assumed ducks did like turkeys and flew down at day light.

Can you shoot them on the roost? I know with turkeys its kinda taboo to shoot them on the limb.

Better to be safe than sorry. Thats the good thing about the internet, its better to ask here than in front of the game enforcement officer.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 6, 2008)

Dmealer said:


> Being in Georgia it has been my experience that hunting in the evening usually will run the birds out of your hole. I will not hunt private holes in the eveing until the last week of the season. Now out west is totally different.



Well said!!!


----------



## BigBeaver (Nov 6, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> Where do yall go to roost hunt. I just assumed ducks did like turkeys and flew down at day light.
> 
> Can you shoot them on the roost? I know with turkeys its kinda taboo to shoot them on the limb.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry. Thats the good thing about the internet, its better to ask here than in front of the game enforcement officer.




The ducks roost on the water, not in a tree like turkeys.  They usually don't get there until after legal shooting time anyway, so it is "taboo" unless you are into to shooting late.  This is all based on my experience with woodie roosts. Just one humble waterfowlers opinion, though.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks beav.

I guess them ducks sleep with one eye open. Bunch of gators in georgia, so i imagine sleeping on the water is crazy with them things.
All ducks do it, or just woods. Woods eat acerns and such, so i suppose just them.

Where do you set up on a roost? You try to get between feed stations and roost station or just find food source.


----------



## d_white (Nov 6, 2008)

You gotta have a good flood light and punt gun on the front of your boat for a good roost shoot. 
You load your bow mounted punt gun with nails, bolts, and any other scrap metal you can scrounge up.
You paddle out really quietly to where they are rafting and sleeping on the roost.
You hit the side of your boat really loudly a few times so they wake up.  As soon as the group all raise their heads from under their wings to see what's going on you let the punt gun rip!  Easy way to kill twenty or thirty ducks each night.
I've thought about rigging up some kind of big shocker like I use for hybrids and catfish, but I don't know if it would be enough to kill them with just their lower halfs in the water.  It might stun them long enough to throw the net over them though.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 6, 2008)

Now im really confused. Im like 6th grade, and this is like 6th year graduate college. HAHEHE

Im learning yall ways in georgia. Up north we do it like the videos. So its all new to me. Like im starting over. Ok, ill hush now.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just get em drunk, soak 300lbs of whole kernal corn in 180 proff  and feed it to em. Take a big dip net and scoop um up. works as well as the punt gun just not as loud


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 6, 2008)

whats this punt gun you all speak of, dont laugh. Just new to this stuff.

Is it an auto or a pump?


----------



## d_white (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7FeeamC4qk


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh...


----------

